# fall turkey tactics



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

in the event i draw a tag for fall turkey, what are some good tactics...Ive done decent in the spring with a decoy, and calling...but never got a fall tag...should i use the same, or just call

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I haven't hunted in the fall, but from what I hear it's very different than spring hunting.

For starters, since they're done mating the Toms aren't nearly as interested in your calling.

The tactic I've heard most people talking about is to find a flock of birds, bust it up, and then try to call a bird back to you.

I'd be interested in hearing about others.

KW


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

i figured as much...there are some vids at gander mnt about the fall hunt...ill pick one or two up

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

My fall experience is delegated to when I was a kid, but I read everything under the son turkey related and know alot of guys whom fall hunt so I can give you some second hand knowledge. If you want to do it right in the tradition of fall turkey hunting. Its a completely different sport.. As in the spring you use hen calls primarily to attract in the fall gobblers are with gobblers and hens are with hens and poults thus you use like sex calls to attract your intended quarry.. Gobbler clucks and gobbler yelping for males and you will need to add a kee kee, kee run and assembly yelp for hens and poults. 

Most hunters attempt to break the flock and than call them up when they are trying to re assemble. Sometimes gobblers will not re assemble for sometime as they have no dependance on each other. Hunters use dogs to aid in the break.. 

Two DVDs I would recommend are Denny Gulvas fall DVD.. Gulvas informative DVDs are some of the best available and the man is a wealth of knowledge concerning the language of the wild turkey.. 

http://www.midwestturkeycall.com/detail.asp?pid=GD10&link=

A second one I would recommend is Ray Eye Boys of Fall.. Rays DVDs too are some of the best informative DVDs you can buy and this DVD looks to cover it all.. 

http://rayeye.com/general_store.asp

You can also read the chapter in Ray's book Practical Turkey Hunting Strategies on Fall Hunting beginning on Page 155.. The whole book is worth a read, best beginners book I have seen. 
http://books.google.com/books?id=ukYqfB3PmfIC&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, I know there is alot to the fall hunt...crazy thing is, when im in a bow hunting stand i see them everywhere....lol...i know as soon as i start to hunt them i probably wont see a one...just my luck...heck ive had them with in arms reach steel head fishing

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

In the fall, I am on private land. I usually just set some dekes out and socially call (feeding, content purrs, clucks, etc) until a flock shows up. Of course, I already know that they frequent the area. If you hunt other animals, use your same instincts, this is still just hunting. Sometimes my fall turkey is taken while squirell, grouse, or bow-hunting. Take a poult, they are super tender and tasty.


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

This will sound sort of pathetic...but I usually just walk up to a flock in the woods with my shotgun, pick one out, flame it...and go pick it up.

Alternatively, I set up about 75-100 yds from a roost before daylight...like I do in the spring. When they fly down, for some reason fall birds go beserk and chase each other like a bunch of crazies. Inevitably one comes by...

Not sure why, but they birds that winter around here are plain dumb in Oct and Nov.

I suppose I can get fancy and break up the flock, or sit with dekes and wait. But I am after some turkey strips for the fryer and don't want to knock myself out.


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

itchn2fish said:


> In the fall, I am on private land. I usually just set some dekes out and socially call (feeding, content purrs, clucks, etc) until a flock shows up. Of course, I already know that they frequent the area. If you hunt other animals, use your same instincts, this is still just hunting. Sometimes my fall turkey is taken while squirell, grouse, or bow-hunting. Take a poult, they are super tender and tasty.


yeah i see them when ever im doing something else...but hopefully i draw a tag for public land and knock one down...i got a few spots in mind...thanks for the tips...be nice to fry one up for thanks giving... mmm...back straps and wild turkey...keep my fingers crossed!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool beans, I have used the same tactics on public land in the past. I once drew a public land tag in area J and hunted NE of Waters one fall, and we could have 2 tags back then for this area. I had already filled one tag when I rushed a flock intending to scatter them, but I was within shooting distance so I picked one out that wasn't near any others and filled my first tag. Got that one on ice and set up, called, and had a tom come in gobbling and half-strutting!!! 2nd fall tag filled! They will gobble 12 months out of the year, just much more frequent and intense in the spring. 
Also, like people, tukeys are very social & like to socialize & like to watch a good fight. Social calls, feeding calls, and calls like a fighting purr have worked well for me in the past.


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

In the fall you first must locate the birds. That can be difficult compared to the spring as in the
fall they will usually not gobble or respond to calling and shock calls.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Want to really get good at your calling, and various types of calls = Go Fall turkey hunting. It'll school ya. 

Good luck!


----------

